# Px4 Storm Compact Mag



## Sasquatch16 (Jun 12, 2013)

I recently bought 2 17 round mags with grip extentions from berretta for my Px4 40 cal compact. The problem is the base plate does not seat to the base of the gun. I've taken it to my gun smith and he says that Berretta sent me clips for the full size, but when I order them from Berretta web site it's suppose to work with the Compact. Has anyone had this problem? I would attach a picture but I'm restricted.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

i have a sub px4 with a full size px4 and had no problems.


----------



## Sasquatch16 (Jun 12, 2013)

Did you get it from Beretta? I've talked to them and they say that is normal to have a gap. The picture you posted is for the sub compact. The clips that I bought have the finger grip for the base of the clip.


----------



## Sasquatch16 (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

In the compact and subcompact the magazines will extend like Glock magazines, Beretta makes no sleeves. The extension grip above is an aftermarket for the subcompact. If you had the fullsize storm the 3 round extension on the 17 rd fullsize mag would be flush, you have the compact. I believe you could add the 3 rd grip extension to the compact mag and be flush. Technically the fullsize .40 PX4 has a 14 round mag not a 17, but probably all the same mag's with differing round counts marks.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

i got my clips at the gun show and the spacers off ebay. i just got a a full size px4 mag


----------



## Sasquatch16 (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I contacted X-Grips they also said they do not have a spacer right now for the compact, but are working on one for the compact.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

is this the right one. mine is the sub compact with the full size ones mag.
Deprecated Browser Error


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

faststang90 said:


> is this the right one. mine is the sub compact with the full size ones mag.
> Deprecated Browser Error


Yep, it's an X-grip, same as Beretta is selling. Did yours say X-grip on the package?


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

no mine dont have x-grip on the side but it has x-grip on the bottom and a part #XG-BRPPX4SC


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

faststang90 said:


> no mine dont have x-grip on the side but it has x-grip on the bottom and a part #XG-BRPPX4SC


I don't see any X-grip on the side. Looks identical to me, but if anything X-grip probably made the grips sold by Beretta at their specifications, which is a good thing, as Beretta evidently approves of the X-grip. Sounds like you got an authentic X-grip, but sometimes you don't know with E-Bay


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

does it lock into the gun without the spacer? maybe they sent you the wrong mag


----------



## Sasquatch16 (Jun 12, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]
This is the 17 round mag. Beretta and X-Grip both said that there is not a spacer currently made for the Compact model. X-Grip said they are in the process of making one and would email as soon as one is available for the compact model. The only one they have now is for the Sub-compact model in both the 9mm and 40 cal


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

i found one thing and it says for a 40 cal its only 14 rounds. i would talk to them and see what they say

X Grip XG BRPX4SC Beretta PX4SC Sub Compact to Full Size PX4C Magazine Adapter | eBay


----------



## Sasquatch16 (Jun 12, 2013)

That spacer will not work according to Beretta. If you try to use it on the compact the mag will not lock in place.


----------



## Sweetylover (Oct 2, 2019)

[QUOTE = "faststang90, post: 294795, member: 27828"] Ich habe ein Unter-px4 mit einem Voll-px4 und hatte keine Probleme.

[/ZITAT]
Kann mir jemand erklären, warum ich in der Schweiz keinen X-grip für den Beretta PX4 Subcompact bestellen kann? Is doch irgendwie ein witz wenn ich die pistole mit we bekomme kann aber so ein plastikteil für den magazin nicht bestellen darf. Gibt es hier jemanden der mir das schicken könnte? Brauche nur 2 Stück davon egal ob neu oder gebraucht.


----------

